# Anyones finger ever go raw?



## VampChick220 (Dec 3, 2007)

Hey, does anyone know if your finger could ever go raw and bleed from reading so much? I
           mean, I know if you YOYO to much your finger can fall off eventualy, but still...    :joker:


----------



## WriterDude (Dec 4, 2007)

Nah, I boil my fingers on a regular basis.


----------



## VampChick220 (Dec 4, 2007)

............WOW...:???:


----------



## Shinn (Dec 4, 2007)

I always get cramp in my fingers when I type for too long :lol:

~ Shinn


----------



## Rabid Euphoria (Dec 4, 2007)

With the amount of books I've read in a sitting I can say, no.


----------



## Kittenification (Dec 5, 2007)

yeah, fairly sure thats not possible. I'm usually up for three days at a time, and on not infrequent occasions I will do nothing but read. not harm yet, so I reckon its safe.


----------



## comma127 (Dec 6, 2007)

i dont think fingers can go raw, but I've had my eyelids start to flex involuntarily from reading too much!


----------



## Athlynne (Dec 8, 2007)

I've lost feeling in parts of my hand...always when I'm on a roll and don't want to stop.


----------



## VampChick220 (Dec 9, 2007)

Yeah, i'm starting to give up on the theroy but that would be cool. Is there a way to get your eye to stop twitching???????????


----------

